# garageband - bosendorfer piano vs. yamaha piano



## solrac (Feb 7, 2004)

So I've been wondering why the $150,000 Bosendorfer piano that comes in the jam pack is so great, over the $50,000 yamaha piano.

Someone else said the bosendorfer (classical piano) is much softer and better for classical pieces, and has more range.

Anyway... here's a piano track I recorded. It's not a song... I was just fooling around with it.

I exported it as the Yamaha and as the Bosendorfer. Which do you think sounds better?

Bosendorfer

Yamaha

I think the Yamaha sounds much cleaner and sharper, but the Bosendorfer has much clearer low bass notes (which I didn't play much of in this sample).


----------



## citizentony (Feb 7, 2004)

solrac said:
			
		

> So I've been wondering why the $150,000 Bosendorfer piano that comes in the jam pack is so great, over the $50,000 yamaha piano.
> 
> Someone else said the bosendorfer (classical piano) is much softer and better for classical pieces, and has more range.
> 
> ...




I think the Bosendorfer sounds clean, soft, has more soul and mood... The Yamaha sounds sharp, crisp, more upbeat and newer. For classical I would choose the Bosendorfer. I'd say the biggest difference would be the Bosendorfer's soft, suttleness and the Yamaha's sharp, crispness.


----------

